# Rib Cookoff



## wittdog

We are competing in a rib cook off this weekend.  Its an unsactioned event.  If you have never competed in one of these they are alot of fun.  Roc City started this way.  I'm calling out anyone in the Buffalo/Rochester area that wants to come out and cook some ribs and have a blast.  http://www.focuschild.org/coming-up


----------



## bigwheel

Hope yall kick em in the Crick. Lot of the well heeled rich folks head off to what they seem to call Ribber Fests..or something similar. They normally lug around smallish to largish Southern Prides and Ole Hickorys behind the Class A pushers. Object seems to be who can cook and peddle the most ribs. Apparently a person can make money at it. Everybody say its a blast. They have a biggie in Las Vegas I think. Bill Milroy was/is big on the hobby seems like.


----------



## wittdog

BW this isn't a Rib Burn off..it's more like a KCBS comp without the overnight and u just cook ribs


----------



## bigwheel

Ok sounds like a great plan. Have often said if they could boil it down to chicken and ribs..would get a lot more unwary folks involved in the hobby. Thanks for the clarifying on the rib burn off.


----------



## Bob In Fla.

Good Luck.  Are you taking that winning team with ya? (the boys?)

BOB


----------



## wittdog

Bob the boys will be there.  The team is splitting up I will be competing with Mikey as the Swine Syndicate and Lynn is competing as Only Prettier BBQ.  My FIL Newheart is also going to compete.


----------



## wittdog

[attachment=0:2kzz102w]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1342027227.664297.jpg[/attachment:2kzz102w]
Lynn's Logo 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel

Great Logo!!


----------



## bbquzz

Go get'em "Dave and the Boys!"


----------



## swampsauce

I have a problem viewing some pictures when using tap talk. Anyone else have that problem?  I can't view my own either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Got tired of waiting on free app, so I bought it.


----------



## john pen

Im rootin for lynn... She is prettier. Im just sayin....


----------



## wittdog

1st Place Rack Em BBQ
2nd Fett Sven
3rd Place Swine Syndicate
4th Place Only Prettier
5th Place Boppa Q


----------



## Cliff H.

Good job Dogs


----------



## bigwheel

Congrats.


----------



## bbquzz

Any chance we'll be seeing the Witt family on the next season of BBQ Pitmasters?  Congratulations!


----------



## Bob In Fla.

Way to go Witts!

BOB


----------



## bigwheel

Congrats.


----------

